# Chard, Greens, and Cheese



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone got some interesting recipes or ideas for pairing chard - and other greens - with cheese? Thanks!

shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Never done it. My first instinct for it would be in the manner of creamed spinach, but with a Mornay or cheddar sauce.


----------



## brooklynchef (Nov 26, 2007)

One of my most popular hors d'oeuvres is Swiss Chard, Pablano, and Cotija and MAnchego empanadas. I serve it with a yellow mole dipping sauce. They are really easy and so tasty. If you want my recipe, let me know, and I can email it to you.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Just as well post it for everybody to enjoy.

Phil


----------



## brooklynchef (Nov 26, 2007)

Going to bed now. Tomorrow I will


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds great Brooklyn Chef... I love Manchego and Cotija.:bounce: 

There's a nice simple recipe in Julia Child's Cooking with Master Chefs for Filets of Beef in Pasilla Chile Sauce that is finished with Cotija cheese, that's a recipe we're still making at home almost fifteen years since the book came out. (from Robert Del Grande).

shel I used to make a layered vegetable terrine, with different veg, often with a chard layer. Rice layer top and bottom (optional), three different colored veggie layers in between, each layer sauteed (usually with shallots, leeks or something in the allium family) and seasoned separately, then layered and covered with cheese, egg & light cream. Then in a baine marie until set. It made a nice cold entree for a picnic also, I would usually do red, green (chard or other green), orange or yellow as the layers. You can go in any direction with the cheese, herbs, and veg combinations.


----------



## brreynolds (Apr 26, 2001)

Chard is "silverbeet" in some locales, hence the strange name

* Exported from MasterCook *

Silverbeet & Ricotta Torte

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
450 grams silverbeet, after stems are removed -- (about 2 supermarket bunches worked fine)
400 grams ricotta cheese -- (a 1-lb. container worked fine)
6 tablespoons parmesan cheese -- grated
3 eggs -- lightly beaten
1 large onion -- finely chopped
2 cloves garlic -- peeled and finely chopped
3 tablespoons olive oil -- divided
2 sprigs fresh tarragon -- finely chopped
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg -- or to taste (I use about a scant 1/4 tsp)
salt and pepper -- to taste

The source recipe called for a "moderate oven" I use 350 F., and that
seems to work well.

Wash the silverbeet thoroughly and trim off the stalks (reserve stalks for
another use). Bring water to a boil in a saucepan big enough to hold the
silverbeet, add a pinch of salt if desired (it is optional) and cook the
silverbeet until the leaves have just wilted, between 2 and 3 minutes. 
Drain the silverbeet in a colander, and squeeze out as much moisture as
possible. (Pat dry with kitchen paper if necessary.) When satisfied that
the silverbeet is free of moisture, chop it finely and put it aside. 

Sauté the onion and garlic in 2 tablespoons of olive oil, until soft but
not brown. Put aside to cool. 

Mash the ricotta with a fork and whisk well. Add the lightly beaten eggs.
Then fold in the cooled onion and garlic, the chopped silverbeet, the
finely chopped tarragon, and the Parmesan cheese. Season to taste with
salt, pepper and nutmeg, and gently fold in the seasonings.

Lightly grease a 9" springform pan with the remaining olive oil. Transfer
the mixture to the pan, spread to level off, and bake for 45-50 minutes,
or until cooked. The torte will cook like a cake, rising and pulling away
from the edges of the pan once it is cooked.

Remove the torte from the oven and leave to cool for 10-15 minutes. 
Release the torte from the springform pan and cut into wedges to serve.

Variations: Use a mixture of greens: spinach, silverbeet and endive. Use
a mixture of ricotta and feta, or for a totally non-Greek dish, use
entirely different cheeses.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I've only recently learned that silverbeet is called Swiss Chard (it's frustrated the cr** out of me!)....or is it common Chard as it's known (I think) in the U.K.?

Hmmmm.... :crazy:


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

It's usually Swiss chard and Ruby chard here in the UK.


----------



## brreynolds (Apr 26, 2001)

My sympathies, DC Sunshine. I came across that recipe, I think, from a website called "Food Down Under" and couldn't figure out for the life of me what "silverbeet" was. Talk about people being divided by a common language! Google finally provided the answer. 

In the parts of the US that I frequent, it's either "Swiss chard" or just "chard." I assume that the "ruby chard" that Ishbel mentions is chard with red stems. If that's the case, we're going to have to start adding names. I see varieties in the markets with so many colored stems that it is sometimes batched up as "rainbow" chard.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, ruby chard is the one with the vivid red stems.
Recently, I've spotted 'golden' chard with bright yellow stems.


----------



## alexis (Dec 20, 2007)

I just wanted to say thanks for posting the recipe for me to enjoy! I tried it today and it was delicious

Alexis


----------

